# I hate those ants



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

They're everywhere in my yard. I spreaded with granule ants killer so they were gone at one spot but probably the same group reappeared at another spot. Ant mounts everywhere, in the grass, vegie garden, under the oak tree, potted plants, under the bushes. Stepping on them and they scattered with painful bites. They're black ants some of them coming out of the mount with wings. Insect killer spray killed them but not sure it's good for my vegetables & lawn.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

You cant treat the mound. Sounds like you have to treat your entire yard..
Get the speader and some of this....... And follow the instructions....
Spectracide® Triazicide® Insect Killer Once & Done!™ GranulesSpectracide Triazicide Insect Killer Once & Done! granules are formulated for broad-spectrum control of insects in home lawns, spot treatment and for use as a barrier band treatment around your home. 

Kills 40+ types of insects as listed
Kills on contact
Apply once for season long control*
Kills insects above and below the ground
10 lbs treats up to 12,500 sq ft; 20 lbs treats up to 25,000 sq ft
*Against red imported fire ants


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have the best success with over and out.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*ants*

go with the over/out
over n out is the retail version of TopChoice.
top choice is .0143% fipronil
over n out is .0103% fipronil
1 year no ants.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you know what kind of ants they are? I just learned of a new Ant just this Monday. I got to the office and there were MILLIONS of ants running around the outside of the building, I tried to follow it to a food source or something but never found one they were literally surroinding the whole building. I called our exterminator "ABC Pest Control", they came out and identified them as "Raspberry Ants" and said they were taking over Texas! He treated the area but said that it WOULD NOT control them, we would require a special treatment.

Google "Raspberry Ants"....here is one link to a Story http://www.kens5.com/homepage/tab1/stories/KENS20090518-Crazy_Ants.16288c43.html

"It's a potential ecological disaster, displacing everything in front of it, other insects. Some people think getting rid of insects is good but it's not good for the environment. Insects play a vital role. When you destroy insects, you destroy the food for birds and other animals that depend on these insect populations. It could affect our food supply, reducing the crop yield by 30 to 40 percent." 
The crazy ants even kill fire ants, which many may think is good news, but they are more destructive to homes and businesses than fire ants. They pack into electrical equipment in such dense numbers that they short out computers, air conditioning units and car computers.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cutter Bug Free Backyard*

i was going to start a thread on this a while back but never got around to it. I was having the same problem, and tried the granuals from above but after two weeks the ants didn't go away. 7 dust whopped em, but only where I put it out and to coat the whole yard would take a small fortune. i had a pile of dead ants 2 inchs deep and 6 feet long and 6-8 inchs wide, inside my garage overnight with the seven dust. The only thing I have found that keeps them out of the yard is Cutter Bug free back yard. i have sprayed almost 3 acres. I can walk the property line and see the ants right on the other side, but have not seen any on my property. It took 4 or 5 bottles to do it all. It says it is good for up to 6 weeks i think, but I will respray every 4.

edit- i just re read your post. i think i have the ants that trodey is describing, as does everybody i know from the northside of houston to pearland. they don't have mounds and they don't bite. so i'm thinking they are different then the ones you are having problems with.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

If they are raspberry ants you can kill but not prevent with Termidor (must be applied proffesionally).


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

IF you want to use an organic solution you can broadcast dry molassis at 20#s per 1000 square feet and this will repell ants. It also takes the place of a fertilizer application. Check out dirtdoctor.com


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Row vs Wade said:


> If they are raspberry ants you can kill but not prevent with Termidor (must be applied proffesionally).


I think termidor is the liquid fipronil
fipronil is the active indgrident in top choice.


----------

